# Errors Updating User Account



## Drew Baker (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi,

I'm trying to update my account through the User Control Panel and am getting errors back (and the changes aren't taking.  Otherwise I wouldn't mention the errors).

When I try updating my options (at http://www.enworld.org/profile.php?do=editoptions) I get this error:



> Warning: fopen(http://...@DrewBaker.com) [function.fopen]: failed to open stream: No route to host in /shop/functions_rpgnow.php on line 142
> 
> Unable to open remote file.





When I try changing my email address from an @drewbaker.com address to a gmail address I get this error:



> Warning: fopen(http://...@gmail.com) [function.fopen]: failed to open stream: No route to host in /shop/functions_rpgnow.php on line 142
> 
> Unable to open remote file.




Thanks,

--Drew


----------



## Vascant (Jun 17, 2007)

Was going to post the same issue..

So will just state.. "Ditto"


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 18, 2007)

Hmm. That's odd - I think this is a job for someone more technical than I am!

If you like, I can manually make the changes in the short run.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 24, 2007)

Yup. I'd just like to chime in with a "me too." Embarq is finally ditching Earthlink as a partner, so I'm having to change all my email addies everywhere...


----------



## Michael Morris (Jun 24, 2007)

Drew Baker said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to update my account through the User Control Panel and am getting errors back (and the changes aren't taking.  Otherwise I wouldn't mention the errors).
> 
> ...



 Recent Hacker attacks against the server have been predicated on the ability of PHP to open remote files as if they where part of the server file structure. As a temporary measure until the box can be locked down more securely I disabled this feature.


----------



## Corran (Jul 11, 2007)

Any guess as to when this problem will be fixed?

Email notification isn't working for me right now and I want to change my addy.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 11, 2007)

Yup, I've got until October until my email address starts bouncing rather than forwarding mail...theoretically, but it would be nice to know I could still get email notifications after that.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 12, 2007)

Had the same problem trying to change my email to one that I actually use nowadays.


----------



## Avatar_V (Jul 12, 2007)

I'll add another 'me too'. Can't change my email address  Is there some sort of work-around we can use? If it's any help, I would like my new address to be Mike.Rousos (at) gmail.com

Thanks!


----------



## Jupp (Jul 14, 2007)

Same problem here. My provider has changed its name and in about two months the old email address will stop working. So it would be super if this issue could be solved within the next two months 

cheers
Jupp


----------



## TinSoldier (Jul 16, 2007)

Add another "me too" to the list. I wanted to turn off the "show my RPGNow Bookshelf" option and I can't do it. I get the same error.

My email is hosted by gmail but has a different address than gmail.com.


----------



## IanB (Jul 24, 2007)

Any word on a fix for this? I am trying to divest my work and non-work email and this is one of the few sites I haven't been able to update.


----------



## nerfherder (Jul 31, 2007)

Me too.  I've changed ISP and would like to update my email address.

Cheers,
Liam


----------

